# Playstation 3 as a client on Genie



## cavinny (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you connect the playstation 3 to a Genie as a client. I read that the PS3 will be RVU ready with an update.

I am not sure where to look in the setup?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not available yet.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Haven't seen anything posted about this. But assuming that DIRECTV would want to do it the same way they handle RVU TV sets from Samsung/Sony then they would want to have a coax run to the PS3's location from the SWiM and install a DECA-BB to provide an ethernet connection between the DECA network and the PS3.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

> At CES 2013, the RVU alliance announced, along with its expansion to DIRECTV holdings in Latin America, that DIRECTV RVU clients will be coming to Sony PlayStation 3s and new BRAVIA TVs during 2013.


Source: http://www.screendigest.com/news/2013_01_rvu_ported_to_sony_ps3__bravia_tvs/view.html


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, I knew they were announced but I haven't seen anything specific as to how they expected them to connect to the DECA network.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> Haven't seen anything posted about this. But assuming that DIRECTV would want to do it the same way they handle RVU TV sets from Samsung/Sony then they would want to have a coax run to the PS3's location from the SWiM and install a DECA-BB to provide an ethernet connection between the DECA network and the PS3.


If a C41 can be wireless, I'm sure the PS3 can be done like that. I don't think most people want coax ran to their PS3, but I guess it wouldn't matter if it was your only source .
The PS3 can already see the HR's on my system.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Thing is DIRECTV might say the client won't work if it detects a wireless connection is being used. I know when I tried using the wireless connection on my Samsung TV the client said it had to be wired and wouldn't run.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I can see my DVRs playlist on the PS3 , I just can't play them.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

damondlt said:


> I can see my DVRs playlist on the PS3 , I just can't play them.


So what. My Samsung could see my Genie server in it's source list when on wireless but whe it was selected the client code said it HAD to be a wired connection not wireless.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> *So what*. My Samsung could see my Genie server in it's source list when on wireless but whe it was selected the client code said it HAD to be a wired connection not wireless.


Never mind! :hair:


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

damondlt said:


> I can see my DVRs playlist on the PS3 , I just can't play them.


This is because RVU and DLNA are pretty similar, and because the DirecTV DVRs have worked as DLNA players for a while now with Media Share. We have been able to see the playlists from our HD-DVRs for years, long before RVU and the Genie Servers were around. The ability to see the playlist right now has nothing to do with it working as an RVU client.

Once it is upgraded to work (if it is, I'm still not convinced it won't be for the PS4 only), my guess is it will work completely differently then how you are seeing your playlist now. Most likely under the video menu where you see the blu ray player etc, there will be a new icon for RVU, and once you click on it you will switch over to the DirecTV GUI and control everything just like you do on the Genie itself (just like how the RVU TVs and Genie clients function).

As far as the hookup goes, I'm sure DirecTV is going to act just like they do with everthing else including the RVU TVs. The only supported way to have it hooked up will be over a coax cable with a DECA and then network cable to the PS3/PS4. That is the way they currently insist that RVU TVs have to be hooked up too. However, I'm sure if your PS3 is hard wired to your router with a network cable that will work fine too, just like it does on the RVU TVs. WiFi on the other hand I wouldn't be suprised to not work at all, just like RAD is saying with being hooked up with WiFi for the RVU TVs.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> ..my guess is it will work completely differently then how you are seeing your playlist now. Most likely under the video menu where you see the blu ray player etc, there will be a new icon for RVU, and once you click on it you will switch over to the DirecTV GUI and control everything just like you do on the Genie itself (just like how the RVU TVs and Genie clients function)...


Except you'll be using a PS3 controller for a remote. (Ewwww)


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Diana C said:


> Except you'll be using a PS3 controller for a remote. (Ewwww)


No they make a real remote too for the PS3

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-PlayStation-3-Blu-ray-Disc-Remote/dp/B000M17AVO


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> No they make a real remote too for the PS3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-PlayStation-3-Blu-ray-Disc-Remote/dp/B000M17AVO


Right on! I use the same remote with my PS3 when watching BR. you know, to get the feel.....


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The BD/DVD remotes are exceptional. Works great for the Netflix app if you use your PS3 for Netflix as well.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I use my Harmony One to control my PS3 using one of these:

http://www.schmartz.com/products/ps3ir-1000


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I use my Harmony One to control my PS3 using one of these:
> 
> http://www.schmartz.com/products/ps3ir-1000


Yea ,I think I'll stick with the PS3 remote. I'm not spending $99 on that and then another $100 + on a harmony remote.
I don't mind using 2 or 3 remotes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I use my Harmony One to control my PS3 using one of these:
> 
> http://www.schmartz.com/products/ps3ir-1000


That seems like an awful lot of money. When I was using my Harmony remote, I also bought a Nyko remote just so I can use the IR USB dongle. worked like a charm for $9.99

http://www.walmart.com/ip/15384487?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=21486607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=19880599990&veh=sem


----------



## chintups3 (Jul 6, 2006)

still not available


----------

